# For those that have lost a loved one...



## NetNathan (Jun 22, 2014)

Where to bury a dog
There are various places within which a dog may be buried. We are thinking now of a setter, whose coat was flame in the sunshine, and who, so far as we are aware, never entertained a mean or an unworthy thought. This setter is buried beneath a cherry tree, under four feet of garden loam, and at its proper season the cherry strews petals on the green lawn of his grave. Beneath a cherry tree, or an apple, or any flowering shrub of the garden, is an excellent place to bury a good dog. Beneath such trees, such shrubs, he slept in the drowsy summer, or gnawed at a flavorous bone, or lifted head to challenge some strange intruder. These are good places, in life or in death. Yet it is a small matter, and it touches sentiment more than anything else.
For if the dog be well remembered, if sometimes he leaps through your dreams actual as in life, eyes kindling, questing, asking, laughing, begging, it matters not at all where that dog sleeps at long and at last. On a hill where the wind is unrebuked and the trees are roaring, or beside a stream he knew in puppyhood, or somewhere in the flatness of a pasture land, where most exhilarating cattle graze. It is all one to the dog, and all one to you, and nothing is gained, and nothing lost -- if memory lives. But there is one best place to bury a dog. One place that is best of all.
If you bury him in this spot, the secret of which you must already have, he will come to you when you call -- come to you over the grim, dim frontiers of death, and down the well-remembered path, and to your side again. And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel they should not growl at him, nor resent his coming, for he is yours and he belongs there.
People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, who hear no whimper pitched too fine for mere audition, people who may never really have had a dog. Smile at them then, for you shall know something that is hidden from them, and which is well worth the knowing.
The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master.

by Ben Hur Lampman


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

How lovely!

My old girl died December of 19.
We don't plan on living here forever so I had her privately cremated and have her in a nice urn. I will wait until we have a home we plan to live in forever and then will plant a tree and bury her ashes. I love this idea


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have the ashes of all the dogs we lost. They are all on a shelf here at home - actually about 10 feet from where I'm sitting at the moment.

Every once in a while somebody suggests scattering the ashes - but can't imagine doing that. 

Among else, my dogs were house dogs. I don't like to think of them being outside in the cold and dark....


----------



## NetNathan (Jun 22, 2014)

Megora said:


> I have the ashes of all the dogs we lost. They are all on a shelf here at home - actually about 10 feet from where I'm sitting at the moment.
> 
> Every once in a while somebody suggests scattering the ashes - but can't imagine doing that.
> 
> Among else, my dogs were house dogs. I don't like to think of them being outside in the cold and dark....


Yes, we have the ashes and the collar of all our dogs that have passed.
I saw a place where they would make a a glass objects with your dogs ashes (or anyone's ashes) in the material.


----------



## NetNathan (Jun 22, 2014)

Here is he actual version.. It keeps getting re-written to fit certain dogs.

*To Bury a Dog*
*The Best Place To Bury A Dog*
Ben Hur Lampman
Portland Oregonian Sept. 11, 1925


> But there is one best place to bury a dog.
> If you bury him in this spot, he will come to you when you call—come to you over the grim, dim frontiers of death, and down the well remembered path to your side again. And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel they shall not growl at him nor resent his coming, for he belongs there.
> People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, who hear no whimper, people who may never really have had a dog. Smile at them, for you shall know something that is hidden from them.
> The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master.


----------



## BrittMN (May 6, 2020)

When I lost my last Golden I really wanted to honor her with a burial place that would be remembered. My son picked the spot - it was a bit away from the house, so hauling rocks took many trips up and down a hill - but that gave me much time to think about all the adventures we shared, and how much I would miss her. This is her resting place...she loved being in the woods.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's different for everyone, I have cremated all my guys that I've had over the years.

I took all my guys off shore, I spread their ashes in the Atlantic Ocean returning them back to where they all spent so much of their time swimming.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Megora said:


> I have the ashes of all the dogs we lost. They are all on a shelf here at home - actually about 10 feet from where I'm sitting at the moment.
> 
> Every once in a while somebody suggests scattering the ashes - but can't imagine doing that.
> 
> Among else, my dogs were house dogs. I don't like to think of them being outside in the cold and dark....


I too have all the ashes of our dogs that have past and they are also in the house. We have buried the ashes of our lost horses on our farm but I can't bring myself to do the same for our dogs.


----------



## Goldie_lover (Jan 3, 2021)

All of my deceased pets have been cremated and the ashes turned into crystals. I have a metal tree on my desk in my home office where I hang the crystals along with their paw prints. When the crystals glitter in the sunshine, I often think about them. My pets died when we were either renting apartments (no yards) or in my current home, which we plan to sell soon. This way I get to keep them with me no matter where I am. The crystals are small and portable.


----------

